# Climber needed in Asheville, NC



## Dendrophile (May 25, 2005)

Certified arborist needed for full time, year-round climbing position. Mostly residential tree care, some removals, no bucket work. Pesticide Certification a bonus. Top-quality work with top-quality equipment. Pay commensurate with experience; health insurance and other benefits to qualified applicant.

Must be competant in soft climbing and natural target pruning. We do not use gaffs when pruning or "top" trees. Reply to email to set up an interview.


----------

